# Cannot find file on control panel



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I went to install AnyDown and would not open using Live Mail,(I have it on a disk) got the error message WLDLOG.DLL is missing or corrupt, Googled and Microsoft instruction's were to uninstall and re-install Windows Messenger in Windows Essentials, go on Control Panel and Iobit Uninstall and its not on either, but is in program files on C:/. How the heck do I uninstall this thing? T.I.A.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

durkinjt said:


> go on Control Panel and *Iobit* Uninstall


I don't understand, why you would include the word *Iobit* in that sentence. Could you explain please ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Microsoft instruction's were to uninstall and re-install Windows Messenger in Windows Essentials


 Go to Start/Search and type appwiz.cpl and press enter. In the Program and Features, find Microsoft Essentials, and Uninstall it, it will ask if you want to uninstall all of the Essentials, or just one particular program. Choose to Uninstall Windows Messenger. Now Restart. Reinstall Messenger


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Deejay100six said:


> I don't understand, why you would include the word *Iobit* in that sentence. Could you explain please ?


 Iobit uninstaller is another uninstall program.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type appwiz.cpl and press enter. In the Program and Features, find Microsoft Essentials, and Uninstall it, it will ask if you want to uninstall all of the Essentials, or just one particular program. Choose to Uninstall Windows Messenger. Now Restart. Reinstall Messenger


Thanks is not there either, only shows in C:/ Program Files but not in Programs and Features.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Iobit is a Chinese 'software company' with a very bad reputation.

You would be well advised to remove their products from your machine.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Deejay100six said:


> Iobit is a Chinese 'software company' with a very bad reputation.
> 
> You would be well advised to remove their products from your machine.


Dave thanks for the info, used them for years, can just the Uninstall program cause problems?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

durkinjt said:


> Dave thanks for the info, used them for years, can just the Uninstall program cause problems?


I advise you use a better alternative like Revo Uninstaller instead.

You can forcefully uninstall messenger, but first let's try a more friendly approach. Download the Live Essentials offline installation package for your system and run it. It should then detect already existing installations and ask to repair, modify or uninstall. You can select repair and let it finish.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

So, in Programs and Features you do not have Live Essentials listed? 
If stancestans approach doesn't work you can use Hunter Mode in Revo Uninstaller


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm tempted to agree with the guys over at BC, File not on control panel - Am I infected? What do I do?

that 'Anydown' could be a trojan. I'm unable to find _conclusive_ evidence but you should follow the instructions posted by dc3 to be on the safe side.

You seem to have posted on several different websites without even a mention that you have requested help elsewhere. This is not a good idea, click the link below to read about it.

Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters

We can't help with a potentially infected machine. If it turns out that you still have issues after you are declared clean, please PM me or another staff member with a view to reopening your thread here.


----------

